# Opera Now Has a Totally Free and Unlimited Built-In VPN



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Dodging firewalls and masking your IP address usually requires firing up separate-often paid-for-software or plug-ins while you're browsing. Now, though, Opera has its own free VPN baked right into the desktop browser.


More


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice...but it's only for the developer version....aka BETA.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

thats true .. it's not available yet apart from in developer versions of the browser, but it's definitely something to watch out for. an article from Graham Cluley on Tripwire's 'The State of Security' site: Opera browser gets a free VPN - but you'll need more than this to stay safe online


> The desktop edition of the Opera web browser is getting a free, built-in VPN offering users a more secure and private browsing experience.


Another article which mentions this comes from PC Advisor:
The best free VPN services of 2016 in the UK


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

bobs-here said:


> but it's definitely something to watch out for


Yep....I'll be keeping a close eye on that myself. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

same here
there are a couple of extensions available for Chrome, Opera and Firefox.

For Chrome and Opera:
ZenMate VPN - Best Cyber Security & Unblock - Chrome Web Store

For Firefox:
ZenMate Security & Privacy VPN :: Versions :: Add-ons for Firefox

I haven't seen anything similar for Pale Moon. Tor's worth considering too:
Tor Browser


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking a Zenmate....what is the difference between the free and paid version?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I bit the bullet and trying the developers version.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well that sucked...kept crashing......got rid of it.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Looking a Zenmate....what is the difference between the free and paid version?
> Well, I bit the bullet and trying the developers version.
> Well that sucked...kept crashing......got rid of it.


pity it sucked. I didn't think it would have had such a poor result. that does suck. was it the firefox zenmate? i was looking at that one myself but who knows... software can differ from pc to pc. thanks for letting us know all the same.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

bobs-here said:


> pity it sucked. I didn't think it would have had such a poor result. that does suck. was it the firefox zenmate? i was looking at that one myself but who knows... software can differ from pc to pc. thanks for letting us know all the same.


It was the beta/developers version of Opera that keep crashing (importing bookmarks)....I don't think it had anything to do with the VPN aspect of it, but I don't know for sure.

I went and downloaded the latest released version of Opera and installed the trial VPN they are using (Zenmate). So far, Opera hasn't had one crash and the bookmarks import worked just fine. Although it took some figuring out on how to actually get the bookmark folders to the bookmarks bar.....finally got that sorted and it runs perfectly.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

thanks for interesting reply, Bassfisher

and also for others that might be passing this way, as far as Opera 37 is concerned, the latest version is 37.0.2178.22, 20/04/2016. it's a beta version and you can get more info here:
Opera beta 37.0.2178.22 - Opera Desktop

Changelog for 37:
Changelog for 37 - Opera Desktop

It looks as if it might not be long now until a stable version of Opera 37 is released.


----------



## bradhaddin (Apr 26, 2016)

I have recently read an information on geek time about 5 best vpns in 2016 and over there I found Ivacy vpn because of its best price and other features listed on the first position which that's why I purchased it. I also want other people to share thoughts about best VPN providers.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

welcome to the forum

the thread below has a few thoughts on the subject and is worth a read regarding the practices of some vpn providers. it offers several pitfalls and prompts why folks should take a moment to consider carefully before choosing a vpn provider and do a little more research before leaping in to signup.
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/vpn.1167993/#post-9220630


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

An article from Sophos' Naked Securityabout Opera's forthcoming version +VPN:
Opera adds a (sort of) VPN to its browser - Naked Security

also, for further news on the subject, (as far as I know) this will be fully available in either Opera 37.0, which hasn't released a final stable version so far, or 38.0 still a developer's version I think, although you can get an RC beta version of 37.0.

there's more info about the VPN in the Opera blog here:
Free VPN | Now built into Opera browser

access Surf Easy VPN in Opera 36.0 if you go to Settings>Privacy & security where there's a link which takes you here:
SurfEasy VPN - VPN Service for Android, iOS, Mac & Windows


----------

